# Too much filtration?



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

Going to be running an all male Hap/Peacock 125 gallon tank. I was thinking of using a Fluval FX6 and a Fluval FX4. Is this a little overkill?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think it is too much filtration, do you already have the filters or are you thinking of buying them?


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

putting my purchase list together


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

When I had my 125G set up for Malawi peacocks I was using an FX5 and an Eheim 2260 and was satisfied with the amount of filtration and the flow. I am not really a big fan of the FX output nozzles but eventually got them positioned the way I wanted them. Eventually switched the tank over to Tanganyika cichlids and kept the same filters on and they did just fine.

Are you buying a premade stand or building your own? Check to be sure there is enough clearance to easily remove the canister filters through the doors and there is enough height to fit the filter inside the stand without kinking the hoses.


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sure it will be a premade stand. I had a 125 before that I had a FX5 in so I will most likely go with a stand like that.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Depends how you have the flow. There's no such thing as too much filtration but you can have a current too strong for the fish.


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

Ichthys said:


> Depends how you have the flow. There's no such thing as too much filtration but you can have a current too strong for the fish.


That's what I am really afraid of. My other option was a HOB for mechanical and the fx6 for bio and chemical with 2 Hydor Koralias.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

If it's too much you can point one of them towards the glass, or into the corner...


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

So what I am thinking is using the FX6 as the biological filter and the FX4 as the Mechanical/chemical filter. Maybe something like this, or open for ideas:

FX6 bottom-top
Basket 1- ChemiPure Elite Bag x2
Basket 2- Biomax
Basket 3- Biomax
Basket 4- Polishing Pad and foam

FX4
Basket 1- ZeoCarb
Basket 2- Biomax-polishing Pad


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Honestly I would just set them up the same to do both mechanical and bio and fit any chemical media you want in either or both filters. I've never used polishing media in my FX5 as it clogs too quickly.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

I would also set them up the same. Porous media need to be kept very clean or they'll be no better than non-porous.


----------



## Stevehale (Jun 27, 2019)

Charden said:


> So what I am thinking is using the FX6 as the biological filter and the FX4 as the Mechanical/chemical filter. Maybe something like this, or open for ideas:
> 
> FX6 bottom-top
> Basket 1- ChemiPure Elite Bag x2
> ...


If you go on YouTube there's a guy Pondguru, he pimps filters. He's very good , He's done one on the FX6, also states that a tank that size you would need two filters. Worth a look anyway
Steve


----------



## Robert.Cichlid (Feb 10, 2018)

I have 2 Fx6's on my 125. Inside the filter the water flows from top to bottom on the outside foam rings and top to bottom in the inside rings. You want the water a clean as possible before passing through your bio so it's best to put the polishing pad on the top as this will capture the finer particles.

Here my layout. 
Top basket black foam in red tray. Black foam and 100 micron Polishing pad trimmed to size. 
Middle basket. Filled to top with Seachem matrix. 
Bottom basket. Seachem matrix in nylon bag and 2 purigen underneath.


----------

